# Real tapered tubes



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

sorry I wrote this just in an other thread but there was no reaction.

So I´m not sure if this is interesting. (i can delete it if you want)

I made some tapered tubes with a tube in tube method.

Here are the pics

I started the experiment with tubes last week.
You all know the pseudo tapered tubes (those with a sling which doubles the tubes)
I always thinking about making my own real tapered tubes.
Here it is, two tubes (same size) stick into each other.




























Works also with different tube sizes.










I draw the inner tube with a cord through the outer tube. (awful work)

Zwillie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is very interesting! Can't imagine how you accomplished that feat. How do they perform? I think you have something there.


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

I still have no chrony.

I will buy one soon, than I have to test the tubes in different combinations.

Sorry what do you mean with "something there"?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is very interesting. I am anxious to see how they hold up at draw. The Chinese tubes tend to get very small when your draw them. I hope the "laminated" tubes hold and do not slip. I know some have problems with cuffs slipping when they make pseudo tapered tubes ... happens to me sometimes. It will be great if it works out. Please do keep us posted.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Charles,

I haven`t shoot the tubes yet.

But I streched them very hard for a few times ...nothing slipped.

Except the one I used silicon oil as lubricant :banghead:

Here is my similar way for pseudo tapering.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20352-pseudo-tapers/page-2


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Here the finished tubeset.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm watching... please tell us more as you get some use.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The tubes look classy indeed. I am really anxious to get your results on speeds and how well the attachment holds up. Perhaps you could do a bit of a tutorial on how you built up the tapers.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

I bended the inner tube with cord and a constrictor knot.
Slip the cord throug the outer tube.
Then I draw on the cord to slip the inner tube (it`s getting thinner when streched) throug the outer one.
This is a annoying work. :violin:
Next time I will try a compressor method for the last step.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

zwillie said:


> Sorry what do you mean with "something there"?


I *think* treefork means there appears to be potential. Waiting to see/hear more about your experiments. And are you happy with your results--pros and cons (positive and negative attributes). Looks good so far, but a bit complicated.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say, thank you for the tip of using the string to pull it through, it seems like an excellent idea and I might try it at some point. Question: have you tried using rubbing alcohol to lubricate the tubes and then let it dry for a few days before using?


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have tested alcohol (for the tubes) and it works fine for me, no slipping after the alcohol is dried.

Here a tubeset with red and green Theratube.




























Zwillie


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, thanks a lot! How do you like the performance with these tubes?


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Jonathan,

I like the performance.

Not as fast as TBG but with heavier ammo ....a lot of power.

If you use my tubechart you find out that the amount of rubber of this tubeset is like using a TBG bandset tapered 105mm to 45mm.

Example:

A triple layer TGB bandset tapered from 35 to 15mm!! (nice workout ;-)

The Megarubbe bandset in the startpost you can compare with double TBG 30mm to 15mm.

Zwillie


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, thanks! I'll look the chart up!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

When I viewed some of GZK-China videos on YouKu ( Chinese YouTube ) I found some tutorials on inserting one tube inside the other...PHIL


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Here is a reference to a YouKu tutorial on making INTERNAL TAPERS.....v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODlwMjU0OTAw.html?from=y1.2-1-103.3.2-1.1-1-1-1


----------

